# Wind noise through the cab doors



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

I am very sorry if this has been discussed before, I have tried to search but can not find any info.

We have a Autosleeper on a Peugeot Boxer base vehicle, 2.8 diesel, and we get quite a lot of wind noise through the cab doors, do you think is the door seals? or do you think we need a wind deflector fitted.
Does anyone else experience this, sometimes I can't here the radio or CD playing!

Thanks in advance

Patty


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I get the same on my 2000 Fiat Ducato. I have a feeling they are the same cab.Mine isn't bad as long as I stay below 65mph.

I have a feeling it's due to weak door tops that flex at speed.

Hopefully some one will provide a solution.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

You could wind the windows down and then (from the inside) pull the top of the door frame in whilst pushing the middle of the door out with you knee. You have to do it carefully but believe me that is how they adjust doors in the trade.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Had the same problem with my old Ducato - the doors flex at speed and make a lot of noise. The new X250 is almost car - like for noise. A huge difference


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Some X250s did have this problem when new (ours was one of the first) and it seems to have had 2 causes, both of which might be worth checking with your doors in case they have the same design:

There is a polythene sheet seal in the centre of the door panel itself, and this very often becomes torn in the fitting process, letting cold air through- and making it noisy. This was replaced by our dealer.

Underneath our van- follow the pillar that joins cab to hab body down to the lowest point- there was an unsealed vent that let in both cold air and made it noisy. Ours was sealed by our Fiat garage during a service.

A combination of both of these factors has made the cab quieter and warmer !

G


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

BillCreer said:


> You could wind the windows down and then (from the inside) pull the top of the door frame in whilst pushing the middle of the door out with you knee. You have to do it carefully but believe me that is how they adjust doors in the trade.


Spot on.

I did this to my 07 Boxer based Elddis, having established the source of the wind noise by gently pulling the top of the door frame at speed, and completely getting rid of it.

Just go steady, only a tiny amount of bending was needed on mine.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Yes, it has been discussed before, when we had an AS Pollensa on a Peugeot chassis. Incredibly noisy.

Firstly, I had the door striking plates moved inwards. That helped a lot as the doors sealed tighter.

Secondly, for the open road... I fitted window locks cum turn buckles such as found on double-glazing. I got them from ScrewFix. They also make an extra security device when parked up.


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 6, 2010)

mikeyv said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> > You could wind the windows down and then (from the inside) pull the top of the door frame in whilst pushing the middle of the door out with you knee. You have to do it carefully but believe me that is how they adjust doors in the trade.
> ...


Did this to my 04 Boxer and 06 Ducato .... a little tug here and there and it was fixed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There are also vents down the edge of the door, duct Tape cures that draughty bit, bending the doors in at the top also helps as said but with a small piece of 2x2 at lock level to act as a fulcrum to save your knees.


----------



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

The worst we had was in a howling gale when the door flexed so much the interior light was flicking on and off.

It's called "fits where it touches" engineering. Fiat are past masters of the art.

Bet that's upset some Fiat lovers!

Dunworkin


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Patty123 said:


> I am very sorry if this has been discussed before, I have tried to search but can not find any info.
> 
> We have a Autosleeper on a Peugeot Boxer base vehicle, 2.8 diesel, and we get quite a lot of wind noise through the cab doors, do you think is the door seals? or do you think we need a wind deflector fitted.
> Does anyone else experience this, sometimes I can't here the radio or CD playing!
> ...


I had the same problem on my 2001 Autotrail and then (to a lesser extent) on my 2000 Pollensa. It only really occurred at higher speed (60 to 70) or in a particually windy gust.

I never got over the problem, but always assumed it was due to the turbulence around the window/top of door caused by the increasing width of the van where the habitation section met the cab.

Could never really hear the radio in either van very well but that was due to engine/road noise. Can't believe how much quieter our newer van is - more like a car!

Mark


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dunworkin said:


> Bet that's upset some Fiat lovers!
> 
> Dunworkin


No such animal, just Fiat tolerators :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

I also covered up the vents on the rear edge of the door. It seemed to me that the motorvan body, being wider than the cab, was ramming the air into the door/body gap and adding to the problem. Have no problem with our A class now.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you so much for all your valid replies and your time to help me, will get OH on the case!!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The wider coachbuilt body causes a drop in air pressure outside of the cab doors. This means they are being pushed 'open' by the normal internal air pressure in the van.

When I stick my internal screens on the door windows, I can see the top bit flexing if I push the suckers too hard. 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

747 said:


> The wider coachbuilt body causes a drop in air pressure outside of the cab doors. This means they are being pushed 'open' by the normal internal air pressure in the van.
> 
> When I stick my internal screens on the door windows, I can see the top bit flexing if I push the suckers too hard. 8O


Afraid this is not so, I ran a couple of Ducatos as a courier as they were the cheapest van around, but they also had doors made of tissue paper and had to be bent back into shape quite often, other Sevel vans had the same problem.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You are probably correct about the poor assembly standards of Sevel commercial vehicles.

What I am saying is that the problem is even worse when you have a wider body behind the cab.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am not even sure it is that 747. I have a Palermo which is similar to the OP's earlier Pollensa and I do not have the problem. I feel sure it is to do with the build quality and original door alignment; locks etc.
Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

747 said:


> You are probably correct about the poor assembly standards of Sevel commercial vehicles.
> 
> What I am saying is that the problem is even worse when you have a wider body behind the cab.


Sorry, I meant to add that with the coach built body on, it seems (according to my memory) to be less of a problem, having said that ours is a low profile, and of course different bodies will produce different effects, but the underlying problem is of course bendy doors, but compared to the rear doors of the standard vans, (exceptionally rubbish) the front doors are excellent.

This what happens when you polish (or try to) a ****.

Quite why a company wanting to make a luxury ridiculously high cost vehicle, would choose to build from a poor quality base vehicle is beyond me, as the base vehicle price for a volume buyer can't be that huge or other base vehicles wouldn't be seen, but they are.

Bit like trying to make a roller from a trabby, not going to work is it.


----------

